# Mother Load Of Curled Walking Stick Blanks



## stixman (Aug 26, 2009)

Here I stand beside the mother load of Curled Walking Stick blanks.

If only you knew how much effort and time went into collecting all these sticks.

The season is almost over for another year.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

wow weee that's a lot of curly sticks. Good Job.


----------



## dullknife (Mar 12, 2012)

Holy smokes, thats alot of hard work you've been up too. Guess we know what you will be doing this summer lol.


----------

